

Ask HN: How can I adapt the business model to better serve a niche industry? - parkern

 run a web app that allows people to create custom online stores that is tied into a fulfillment system.  We originally created the site geared towards everyone: artist, designers, clothing companies, etc.  We have discovered that this is just too large of a bite to chew.&#60;p&#62;I wanted to see if anyone had any advice or ideas on a niche market that could benefit from a platform like this?  Basically what group we might be able to repurpose/reformat this for.
======
Scott_MacGregor
Maybe pick a particular multi-level marketing company that is well known and
successful. Contact their CEO and pitch him/her over the phone on endorsing
your business for their business people to use. Maybe price it to the public
at $X, but for them special deal "today only" $X-$y. Let them contact their
people and do brochures or whatever it is they want to do to promote it.

Powercall 10 of these places in 1 day and see if you can get through to the
CEO's and get some heat built up for your business. Basic business to
business. Offer them the special price for a $10,000 fee to make sure they
will follow through on their end. Be ready to close the deal, and be ready to
bill for the fee if you get any takers.

